# Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Juni 2016)

*Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

					Kompaktwasserkühlungen sind für den Durchschnittsnutzer meist die schlechtere Alternative zur Luftkühlung. Arctic möchte dies ändern - wir prüfen, ob die Liquid Freezer 240 tatsächlich besser und vor allem effizienter arbeitet als konventionelle Tower-Kühler und machen den Test.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*


----------



## MySound (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Danke für den Artikel!

Ich hab den / die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 seit ca. 3 Monaten im Einsatz.
Ich kühle damit einen i7 6700k @ 4,65 GHz @ 1,38 Volt.

Anfangs war der Lüfter recht laut, aber nach etwas Feintuning der Lüfterkurve im UEFI ist mein Rechner quasi unhörbar, außer unter extremer Last.
Im nicht-OC Zustand hört man den Rechner selbst unter Vollast nicht mehr.

Ich kann die Kühlung nur empfehlen.
Allerdings ist ein Noctua Luftkühler auch nicht schlechter. Nur eben doppel so groß


----------



## Schori (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Danke für den Test, ich bin am überlegen auf eine AiO umzusteigen.
Wäre interessant zu wissen wie die Temperaturen im vgl. zu meinem IFx-14 ausfallen.


----------



## chewara (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

läuft die Pumpe immer auf 100 % ? Und wenn ja, warum?


----------



## lenne0815 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Toller Test, vielen Dank !


----------



## dooli (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

hab die kühlung auch daheim und bin super zufrieden mit lautstärke und kühlleistung 

du kannst pumpe und lüfter getrennt voneinander via pwm steuern. 

wenn ich mich ned irre die die pumpe ab ~20% der maxdrehzahl an.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



Schori schrieb:


> Danke für den Test, ich bin am überlegen auf eine AiO umzusteigen.
> Wäre interessant zu wissen wie die Temperaturen im vgl. zu meinem IFx-14 ausfallen.



Eine aktuelle Kompaktwasserkühlung gegen einen neun Jahre alten Luftkühler? Das ist eine eher exotische Fragestellung.

Aber zum Glück sind wir hier bei PCGH 
In der 09/2015 hatte ich den IFX-14 mit zwei Silent Wings auf der aktuellen Testplattform und er hat bei maximaler Bestückung minimal besser abgeschnitten als ein identischer bestückter NH-D15, bei niedrigen Drehzahlen etwas schlechter. Rein vom Kühlkörper würde ich also einen Rückstand von 3 bis 6 Kelvin vom IFX-14 auf die Liquid Freezer erwarten. Da der IFX-14 ohne Lüfter ausgeliefert wurde, gibt es aber keinen klaren Bezugspunkt um ihn mit der Serienbelüftung der Liquid Freezer zu vergleichen.




chewara schrieb:


> läuft die Pumpe immer auf 100 % ? Und wenn ja, warum?



Seitens Arctic ist keine Regelung der Pumpe vorgesehen. Im Silent-Special der bis gestern aktuellen Ausgabe haben wir aber einen Liquid Freezer 120 und einen Accelereo Hybrid verbaut und dabei individuell das Potential der Pumpe ausgelotet; die Anlaufdrehzahl lag im Bereich von 4 bis 4,5 Volt. Abzüglich Serienstreuung wäre ich zuversichtlich, dass sich viele Pumpen mit 7 V betreiben lassen – zumindest anfangs. Wenn nach ein paar Jahren die enthaltene Flüssigkeit immer zäher wird, kann es schon anders aussehen. Testen tue ich daher nur im vom Hersteller garantierten Bereich. Wenn die Pumpe nicht läuft überhitzt eine Kompaktwasserkühlung recht schnell und bei 100 °C CPU-Abschalttemperatur würde ich nicht darauf wetten, dass alle Kühler dicht bleiben.


----------



## chewara (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Seitens Arctic ist keine Regelung der Pumpe vorgesehen. Im Silent-Special der bis gestern aktuellen Ausgabe haben wir aber einen Liquid Freezer 120 und einen Accelereo Hybrid verbaut und dabei individuell das Potential der Pumpe ausgelotet; die Anlaufdrehzahl lag im Bereich von 4 bis 4,5 Volt. Abzüglich Serienstreuung wäre ich zuversichtlich, dass sich viele Pumpen mit 7 V betreiben lassen – zumindest anfangs. Wenn nach ein paar Jahren die enthaltene Flüssigkeit immer zäher wird, kann es schon anders aussehen. Testen tue ich daher nur im vom Hersteller garantierten Bereich. Wenn die Pumpe nicht läuft überhitzt eine Kompaktwasserkühlung recht schnell und bei 100 °C CPU-Abschalttemperatur würde ich nicht darauf wetten, dass alle Kühler dicht bleiben.



ich habe meine per NZXT Grid+ V2 Lüftersteuerung auf feste 75% Prozent (mMn dann 9V  )  gestellt, und höre sie nun nicht mehr., daher meine Frage  
nagut, ich denke ich werde es so lassen, und dann berichten, falls meine Grafikkarte schwimmen gelernt hat


----------



## Rolk (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> ...



Hier im Forum hatte mal ein User einen 9V Adapter als sweetspot für Lautstärke und Leistungsfähigkeit für die Arctic Liqquid Freezer 240 genannt. Würdest du dich da anschliesen?


----------



## S!lent dob (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Gefertigt wird die  Kühlung aber aus Kostengründen nicht in der Schweiz, sondern beim  OEM-Fertiger Asetek - wie auch ein großer Teil der anderen am Markt  befindlichen Kompaktwasserkühlungen.

 - zum anderen macht die Konkurrenz eben gerade bei der Lüfter-Abstimmung Fehler.

Mit 2,5 Sone ist die  doppelt bestückte Liquid Freezer 240 zwar lauter, als beim Betrieb mit  nur zwei Lüftern (2,0 Sone maximal), aber immer noch deutlich leiser als  quasi alle anderen Kompaktwasserkühlungen.

... ein penetrantes Fiepen, so dass die Lautheit im Vergleich zu analoger Regelung von 1,0 auf 1,6 Sone ansteigt.

Damit untermalt die Liquid Freezer 240 anschaulich, wie sinnlos die lauten Lüfter mancher Konkurrenzprodukte sind 

Im diesem Fall zeichnet sich dies bei 50 Prozent Drehzahl mit einem Temperaturanstieg um 3,2 Kelvin bei Halbierung der Lüfteranzahl ab.

Wir messen 0,2 Sone für bei entkoppelter CPU-Kühler-Pumpeneinheit, 

__________________________________

Scheiß Tag gehabt oder? 

Ansonsten aber ein schöner Test, auch wenn ich die Grafik bei Lautheit vermisse. Für 70,- ist das ein P/L Killer, man könnte ja aus Platzgründen zwei Lüfter "oben auf dem Gehäuse" Statt direkt am Radiator befestigen, das sollte Problemlos funzen.

Wie kann man die Pumpe den regeln? 9V/7V wären sicherlich ein Silent Traum.


----------



## MySound (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Also entweder bin ich taub..... Aber ich hör die Pumpe im Normalbetrieb nicht?! 

Wie gesagt, ich bin wohl taub 
Ich arbeite / spiele aber auch ganz selten mit dem Ohr am Tower


----------



## Pu244 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Das erinnert mich daran das ich meine mal endlich einbauen sollte, damit der i7 3770 endlich sein volles Potential entfalten (Wortspiel) kann. Ja, ich bin ein wenig faul...


----------



## -H1N1- (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Ist das Teil erweiterbar? Nein? Warum landet das dann in dem Unterforum für erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen


----------



## Healrox (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Also ich wollte im Zuge der neuen Grafikkarten auch meinen i5 4570, der semipassiv mit nen Macho gekühlt wird gegen einen i7 4790k tauschen den ich entweder @stock oder mit moderatem OC betreiben würde.
Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob ich auf z.B. den liquid freezer wechseln soll oder ob es reicht den Macho mit dem mitgelieferten 140er zu aktivieren.
Irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## sft211 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Danke für den tollen Test muss/werde aber noch warten da ich auf die ZEN CPUs warte und wegen dem Sockel abwarten muss oder bekommt man ein Kit Später nachgelifert?


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Interessantes Teil. Werd ich mir für die Zukunft merken, könnte genau das Richtige für meine 4790K sein.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



chewara schrieb:


> ich habe meine per NZXT Grid+ V2 Lüftersteuerung auf feste 75% Prozent (mMn dann 9V  )  gestellt, und höre sie nun nicht mehr., daher meine Frage
> nagut, ich denke ich werde es so lassen, und dann berichten, falls meine Grafikkarte schwimmen gelernt hat





Rolk schrieb:


> Hier im Forum hatte mal ein User einen 9V Adapter als sweetspot für Lautstärke und Leistungsfähigkeit für die Arctic Liqquid Freezer 240 genannt. Würdest du dich da anschliesen?



9 Volt wären bei einer ab 5 V anlaufenden Pumpe eine großzügige Sicherheitsreserve, ich werde aber keine pauschalen Empfehlungen für Komponenten nennen, deren Serienstreuung und Alterungsverhalten ich nicht kenne.




S!lent dob schrieb:


> Scheiß Tag gehabt oder?



Offensichtlich 
Zum Glück habe ich Leser, die sich mit Inhalten über so etwas hinwegtrösten lassen 



> Ansonsten aber ein schöner Test, auch wenn ich die Grafik bei Lautheit vermisse. Für 70,- ist das ein P/L Killer, man könnte ja aus Platzgründen zwei Lüfter "oben auf dem Gehäuse" Statt direkt am Radiator befestigen, das sollte Problemlos funzen.
> 
> Wie kann man die Pumpe den regeln? 9V/7V wären sicherlich ein Silent Traum.



Die Pumpe wird über einen normalen 3-Pin-Lüfterstecker angeschlossen und kann somit an den meisten Mainboards und Lüftersteuerungen geregelt werden. Für 7 V bieten sich alternativ klassische Molex-Adapter an – ich rate aber aus oben genannten Gründen zu einer permanenten Drehzahlüberwachung.

Die Lautheitsmessungen in Diagrammform sind als zweiter Tab im Benchmarkkasten integriert.




MySound schrieb:


> Also entweder bin ich taub..... Aber ich hör die Pumpe im Normalbetrieb nicht?!
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich bin wohl taub
> Ich arbeite / spiele aber auch ganz selten mit dem Ohr am Tower



Das Lautheitsempfinden ist stark unterschiedlich und wechselnde Resonanzen und Dämmeigenschaften verändern auch die objektive aus einem System dringende Lautheit. Im Spieleeinsatz sollten Grafikkartenluftkühler die Pumpe übertönen, aber im Leerlauf ist sie nicht für alle Anwender unhörbar.




Healrox schrieb:


> Also ich wollte im Zuge der neuen Grafikkarten auch meinen i5 4570, der semipassiv mit nen Macho gekühlt wird gegen einen i7 4790k tauschen den ich entweder @stock oder mit moderatem OC betreiben würde.
> Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob ich auf z.B. den liquid freezer wechseln soll oder ob es reicht den Macho mit dem mitgelieferten 140er zu aktivieren.
> Irgendwelche Vorschläge?



Ein 4790K setzt ohne starke Übertaktung nur wenig mehr Energie um; die Kühlleistung des Macho steigt dagegen schon bei schwacher Belüftung deutlich an. Wenn das System so leise ist, dass ein zusätzlicher hochwertiger CPU-Lüfter mit wenigen 100 U/min die Lautheit hörbar steigert, dann würde vermutlich auch die Pumpe der Liquid Freezer stören.




sft211 schrieb:


> Danke für den tollen Test muss/werde aber noch warten da ich auf die ZEN CPUs warte und wegen dem Sockel abwarten muss oder bekommt man ein Kit Später nachgelifert?



Bislang sind keine Spezifikationen der AM4-Halterung veröffentlicht worden und nur wenige Hersteller haben sich mit zum Teil wiedersprüchlichen Aussagen nach vorne gedrängt. Da die Halterung in weiten Teilen dem Asetek-Standard entspricht, sind entsprechende Nachrüstkits, wenn sie benötigt werden, sehr wahrscheinlich. Aber ob diese von allen Herstellern nachgeliefert werden oder ob man sie zumindest aus einer Quelle käuflich erwerben kann, muss sich erst noch zeigen.


----------



## claster17 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Kommt mir das nur so vor oder sind die Lüfter im Video selbst bei 660 RPM noch unangenehm?
Das Geräusch würde mich ziemlich aufregen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



> 50 Prozent Drehzahl erreichen wir auf diesem Wege gar nicht, bei minimal 940 U/min ist Schluss, weswegen wir für den gesamten Test auf eine analoge Steuerung zurückgreifen und die beiliegenden Lüfter als faktische 3-Pin-Modelle bewerten.


Wie ist das mit der analogen Steuerung gemeint? Hab meine Lüfter bisher immer mittels PWM gesteuert.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



claster17 schrieb:


> Kommt mir das nur so vor oder sind die Lüfter im Video selbst bei 660 RPM noch unangenehm?
> Das Geräusch würde mich ziemlich aufregen.



Die Geräuschcharakteristik bei analoger Regelung ist unauffällig und nicht besonders störend, 0,2 Sone gelten allgemein als leise. "Störend" ist aber immer eine subjektive Einstufung. Manch einer hört deutliche Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Fanless-Netzteilen, andere überlegen ob sie 2.000- oder 3.000-U/min-Lüfter kaufen sollen.




Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit der analogen Steuerung gemeint? Hab meine Lüfter bisher immer mittels PWM gesteuert.



Gemeint ist eine Drezahlregulierung über eine Veränderung der Lüfterspannung. PWM arbeitet dauerhaft mit 12 V, sendet über die vierte Ader aber ein Unterbrechersignal an den Lüfter, so dass der Antrieb nur zeitweilig aktiv ist. Dies kann zu Geräuschen führen. Durch Absenkung der Versorgungsspannung kann man die gleiche Antriebsleistung und damit Drehzahl bei kontinuierlich laufendem Motor erreichen. Viele Mainboards beherrschen diese Ansteuerung an allen Anschlüssen optional am CPU-Fan-Anschluss, quasi alle zumindest an den Gehäuse-Lüfteranschlüssen. Einige regeln diese sogar nur über die Spannung.


----------



## MySound (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Also für mich als "nicht-ganz-so-sensibler" ist die Kühlung im Silent Base 800 (alle 4 Lüfter im Betrieb, davon 2 "von oben" am Gehäuse befestigt und somit den Radiator befestigt) unhörbar.
Meine Asus GTX970 ist lauter.

Wenn ich nicht grad Prime95 oder ähnliches laufen lasse und mit Standardtakt arbeite wird der auch im Spielebetrieb nicht lauter.

Ab 4,4 GHz wirds dann langsam ab und zu laut.... Bei 4,65 GHz liege ich mit HT on bei ~85 Grad nach 20 min Prime95. Mit HT off bei ~68 Grad.

Für 70€ kann ich auf jeden Fall ne Kaufempfehlung geben.


----------



## Bluefire (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



chewara schrieb:


> läuft die Pumpe immer auf 100 % ? Und wenn ja, warum?



Nop, bei mir läuft sie von 1700-5000U/min. Hab sie an eine 3-Pin Gehäuselüfter-Anschluss angesteckt und die CPU Temperatur zur Geschwindigkeitssteuerung ausgewählt. So läuft die Pumpe (durch die CPU Temp. geregelt) super leise und lässt sich nicht aus dem System heraushören. Bei 5000U/min hört man sie natürlich wenn die Lüfter aus sind. Allerdings, wenn die Temps so hoch gehen dass die Pumpe auf 100% geben muss, so wird sie sowieso von den Lüftern übertönt wodurch man sich um die Pumpengeräusche überhaupt keine Gedanken machen muss 

Also für 70€ eine super AiO Wasserkühlung 
Hab sie jetzt eine Woche und bin sehr zufrieden. Bei mir gings nicht um die Temps (hab ja nen Xeon mit Intel-WärmeIsolationsPaste ) sondern hauptsächlich um ein aufgeräumtes Innenleben    ..und da muss ich doch auch zugeben, dass die 4 Lüfter zwar nen ordentlichen Luftstrom verursachen, aber den Radiator extrem riesig werden lassen. Bevor man sie kauft unbedingt nachmessen ob der Platz wirklich vorhanden ist!!!! Ggf. muss man mit 2 Lüftern auskommen oder gar ganz auf die Wakü verzichten.


----------



## bummi18 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

@ PCGH Torsten , 
gibt es irgenwelche Fotos des fertig montierten Radiators ?  wie sieh die Befestigung aus bei 4 Lüftern ? Sind das lange Schrauben? ist der Radiator entkoppelt ? 
Ich habe mom. einen  Dark rock pro 3 in einem Nanoxia deep silence 5 Gehäuse , wäre interressant wenn ich das Teil in den Deckel bekommen würde.


----------



## Grozz (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



bummi18 schrieb:


> @ PCGH Torsten ,
> gibt es irgenwelche Fotos des fertig montierten Radiators ?  wie sieh die Befestigung aus bei 4 Lüftern ? Sind das lange Schrauben? ist der Radiator entkoppelt ?
> Ich habe mom. einen  Dark rock pro 3 in einem Nanoxia deep silence 5 Gehäuse , wäre interressant wenn ich das Teil in den Deckel bekommen würde.



Habe mir einfach das Ding mal bestellt und ebenfalls einen Dark  Rock Pro 3
Habe aber ein anderes Case könnte dir Bilder schicken von einem MasterCase 5 Pro inkl Temperaturwerte vom DRP3 und der WaKü


----------



## bummi18 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

fotos von der Befestigung am Gehäuse wären interressant, hat der radiator extra noch bohrungen?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Die Befestigung am Gehäuse erfolgt über die Lüfterschrauben. Die Länge sollte für 2 mm Gehäuseblech reichen, ohne Unterlegscheiben entsprechend mehr.


----------



## Narbennarr (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



Bluefire schrieb:


> Nop, bei mir läuft sie von 1700-5000U/min. Hab sie an eine 3-Pin Gehäuselüfter-Anschluss angesteckt und die CPU Temperatur zur Geschwindigkeitssteuerung ausgewählt. So läuft die Pumpe (durch die CPU Temp. geregelt) super leise und lässt sich nicht aus dem System heraushören. Bei 5000U/min hört man sie natürlich wenn die Lüfter aus sind. Allerdings, wenn die Temps so hoch gehen dass die Pumpe auf 100% geben muss, so wird sie sowieso von den Lüftern übertönt wodurch man sich um die Pumpengeräusche überhaupt keine Gedanken machen muss



Ist dir bewusst, das es recht sinnlos ist ne Pumpe nach Temperatur zu regeln?!


----------



## Grozz (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Habe sie jetzt in mein Gehäuse eingebaut und bin doch überrascht wie groß das Ding ist. 
Also ich habe ja ein Mastercase 5 Pro und habe den im Deckel verbaut. 
Von der Lautstärke her ist es angenehm aber da geht noch was.


----------



## Skeen29 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Also meine Pumpe klackert. Egal bei welcher Drehzahl. Normal ist das nicht würde ich meinen. Oder?


----------



## Primaldoom (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



tollertoni schrieb:


> Also meine Pumpe klackert. Egal bei welcher Drehzahl. Normal ist das nicht würde ich meinen. Oder?



Ich schließe mich an. Meine Pumpe klakkert auch. Hat jemand noch dieses Problem? Ist vieleicht meine Pumpe Defekt?


----------



## Skeen29 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Ja das denke ich auch. Meine geht zurück.


----------



## Grozz (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Meine funktioniert 1a 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Primaldoom (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Also mein Pumpe klackert nur ein wenig. Ich höre  so ein leises tickern. so ungefähr(tick tick tick tick tick tick) und das in gleichmäßigem Abstand. Nicht laut aber wahr nehmbar wenn ich mit meinen Ohr mit einem Abstand von 30cm an der pumpe drann bin.

Hat jemand auch so ein leises tickern?

mfg


----------



## Bluefire (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ist dir bewusst, das es recht sinnlos ist ne Pumpe nach Temperatur zu regeln?!



Ist meine erste Wasserkühlung und ich habe auch nicht wirklich Ahnung davon aber ich denke in meinem Fall ist es doch sinnvoll. Im Idle ist alles maximal runtergedreht (Pumpe natürlich noch an^^) und nahezu unhörbar. Würde ich da die Pumpe gegen 5000U/min laufen lassen würde ich sie raushören.  Beim Spielen hingegen sind die Lüfter (CPU und Gehäuse) meist schon lauter als die Pumpe wodurch ich mich entschlossen habe, die Pumpe mit hochdrehen zu lassen (in der Hoffnung, dass der schnellere Wasserfluss auch schneller Wärme abtransportiert).



Primaldoom schrieb:


> ...
> Hat jemand auch so ein leises tickern?
> mfg



Ne, bei mir ist bisher noch nichts derartiges aufgetreten.


----------



## Skeen29 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Ich hatte gestern eine "neue" von Jacob Elektronik geliefert bekommen. Zum einen war sie nicht neu und dann auch noch am Radiator eingedellt und die Lamellen verbogen. Die Pumpe klackerte jedoch nicht.
Das kann es auf jeden Fall auch nicht sein, dass die einem gebrauchte Sachen als neu Verkaufen.


----------



## bummi18 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



Bluefire schrieb:


> (in der Hoffnung, dass der schnellere Wasserfluss auch schneller Wärme abtransportiert).
> .



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig , bis zu einem bestimmten Durchfluss und dann kehrt sich der Effekt um. Ich habe auf Arbeit tagtäglich mit Wärmetauschern zu tun , eben in sehr groß und bei  vielen wurde die Durchflussmenge des Kühlmittels übern FU runtergedreht da dort die Kühlleistung bei vollem Durchfluss deutlich schlechter ist.
Dem Medium das die Wärme aufnehmen soll muss auch Zeit gegeben werden das tun zu können.
also am besten testen bei welcher Pumpleistung der beste Wert erzielt wird , vieleicht reichen schon 50 % Pumpleistung aus.


----------



## Jobsti84 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Habe das Ding nun auch seit ca 2 Wochen im Einsatz.

Lässt sich mit 2 Lüftern prächtig im Aerocool Aero-1000 montieren. (Tolles Gehäuse für's Geld)

Die Lüfter sind allerdings nicht so pralle am Radi, ebenfalls als Gehäuselüfter fangen sie leicht Rattern und Schleifen an sofern sie gedrosselt wurden,
habe ich bei allen 4 getestet.
Liegen hier nun auf Lager und werden für irgendwelche künftigen Office-PCs verwendet 

Die Pumpe ist leider recht laut, die klackert wie verrückt! _(Ok, ich finde ne komplett zurückgefahrene aquastream xt schon laut, ist aber dennoch gefühlt weniger als halb so laut als die Arctic)_
Lässt sich etwa dämpfen, wenn man sie auf ca 3300 RPM herunter regelt, mit Speedfan ja kein Ding das gescheit zu automatisieren.
Bei solchen Pumpen lohnt das runterregeln aber, da man sie dann nicht mehr hört, wird's wärmer, drehen auch die andern Lüfter hoch, ergo kann die Pumpe auch mehr fördern,
die Flüssigkeit wird immerhin ja auch schneller gekühlt im Radi.
Laut meinen bescheidenen, schnellen Tests, kühlt's bei voller Lüfterdrehzahl am besten bei 5000 RPM der Pumpe,
im Idle mit 400 RPM-Radi passen 3000-3800 RPM recht gut.

Habe jetzt 2 der alten Noctua NF-P12 drauf, auf 400 RPM bin ich beim 4,2gHz AMD FX im Idle so um die 35°C.
Auf Voller Drehzahl komme ich allerdings auf 62°C, mit Graka auf 100% um die 69°C. (Pumpe 100%)

Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Radiator garnicht mal sooo warme Luft von sich gibt, somit gibt das Ding
meines Erachtens nach nicht gescheit Wärme ab, schiebe den Übeltäter aber eher auf den Kühlblock, da die Schläuche auch nicht sonderlich warm sind.
(Kühler sitzt aber korrekt drauf)
An den Befestigungsschrauben am Sockel merkt man's ebenfalls, die sind mal richtig warm.

Werde jetzt aber die Noctuas noch mal blasend installieren _(unter den Radi)_, denn derweil saugen sie.
Wurde so erst mal  installiert, da AC leider keine kurzen Schrauben mitliefert  um den Radi direkt im Deckel zu montieren und die Lüfter dann unten dran,
schätzungsweise werde ich damit noch so 5°C herausholen samt Abdichtung, we'll see 

Die beiliegenden Lüfter (AC F12) als auch die AC F12 Silent sind übrigens nix,
falls man sie im Gehäuse "saugend" installiert, jedenfalls auf Wabengitter. Hier gibt's recht laute Geräusche.
Der F12 Silent macht allerdings keine Geräusche wenn er runtergeregelt wird, sondern wird unhörbar,
genau dieser sollte meines Erachtens nach der Kompakt-Wakü eher beiliegen.

*FRAGE:*
Ich bind derzeit gar nicht am neusten Stand was *L*üfter angeht.
Welches sind derzeit die besten 120mm Silent-Lüfter für solche Radiatoren (Lamellen sind recht eng leider, also wohl viel Druck nötig), für
"Saugende" und welche für "Blasende" Montage? (Am liebsten kein PWM)

_Zur Info:_ ich nutze Waküs seit Sockel-A Athlon-Zeiten, primär als Ultra-Silent (derzeit 2 im Einsatz),
das hier ist jetzt meine 2te Kompakt-Wakü  für'n 3. und 4. Rechner,  nach der Corsair H80 _(Welche ne 3x so laute Pumpe hat, samt lauten Lüfter).
Zum VGL: XSPC  RX360 @ NF-P12 @ 600 RPM + EK-Supreme + AS-XT@50Hz bei gleicher CPU  habe ich ca  42°C bei 100% Last, also über 20°C weniger bei gefühlt weniger als halber Lautstärke,
dafür aber Preis Faktor 5-6 

_*Preistipp:*
Cooltek 140mm Silent CT140BW, sind absolut top für's Geld als leichte Gehäusebelüftung, passen perfekt zum Areo-1000,
hätte ich nicht erwartet für unter 10,-

*Mein Fazit bisher:*
Top Ding für's Geld, müssen aber andere Lüfter drauf und die Pumpe muss runtergeregelt werden. (Oder hat meine einfach nur ein Schlag?!)
Kühlleistung könnte wesentlich besser sein, aber immerhin kostet das komplette Teil weniger als ein üblicher 240er Radiator.


----------



## JoshB (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Ich spiele mit der Überlegung mir die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 anzuschaffen, hätte hierzu allerdings noch 2 Fragen (an die Redaktion):

- Welche analoge Lüftersteuerung (möglichst 5,25", da kein 3,5" Schacht im Gehäuse) wäre denn empfehlenswert, wenn ich - wie im Test erwähnt - die Lüfter permanent bei 50% betreiben möchte?
- In der Bedienungsanleitung habe ich gelesen, dass die Pumpe per 3-Pin am Mainboard angeschlossen wird. Torsten schrieb, dass keine Regelung für die Pumpe vorgesehen ist, diese muss also permanent mit 100% betrieben werden.
Wie gehe ich da sicher? Indem ich die Pumpe dann auch an die analoge Lüftersteuerung anschließe und dafür sorge, dass permanent 12V anliegen?

Ich danke euch im Voraus!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

– Wir haben schon länger keine Lüftersteuerungen mehr getestet, aber im Redaktionsalltag ist die Lamptron FC6 mit ihrem sehr weiten Regelbereich aufgefallen. Möglicherweise reicht aber auch ein einfacher 5-Voltadapter, wenn nicht dynamisch gerelt werden soll – oder eine onboard-nicht-PWM-Steuerung, die man auf einen festen Wert einstellt. (Ich habe leider nicht notiert, bei welcher Spannung die Lüfter 50 Prozent ihrer Maximaldrehzahl erreichen. Aber mit der Anlaufspannung von 3,2 V waren es knapp 400 U/min. 5 V sollte also in der Nähe von 650 U/min sein.)
– Normalerweise sollte es ausreichen, die automatische Regelung im UEFI zu deaktivieren. Relativ einfach kann der Betrieb mit dauerhaft 100 Prozent Leistung auch mit einem Molex-auf-3-Pin-Adapter sichergestellt werden. Eine Lüftersteuerung ist ebenfalls eine Alternative und ermöglicht bei entsprechender Drehzahlüberwachgung Experimente mit der Pumpendrehzahl. Arctic sieht zwar einen gedrosselten Betrieb nicht vor und ich würde mich nicht darauf verlassen, dass eine automatische Mainboardsteuerung über der Mindestspannung bleibt. Aber manuell ist da durchaus etwas möglich.


----------



## JoshB (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

@PCGH_Torsten: Vielen Dank für deine Antworten. 
Zur Lamptron FC6: Laut den techn. Daten sind dort 4x 3-Pin Anschlüsse inkl. 4x 3-Pin Kabel enthalten. Vielleicht eine doofe Frage, aber wie schließe ich da die 4 Pin Stecker der Arctic Lüfter an?
Ich habe ein Asrock Z170 Extreme 4. Ich werde mal nachschauen, vielleicht finde ich ja irgendwo die Angabe, ob da ein Nicht-PWM gesteuerter Anschluss vorhanden ist.


----------



## Jobsti84 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Ich mache das mim Mainboard.
Hatte sie auch erst am ASRock Extreme 4 dran.
Pumpe an den 3 Poligen CPU-Anschluss und den Rest an einen PWM Fan-Port.

Im Bios kann man ruhig schon auf automatisch stellen, bzw. manuell runterregeln,**
im Windows kann man dann bequem per SpeedFan alles Regeln auch auch je nach Temperatur automatisch regeln lassen.
Der Vorteil: Mit Speedfan kann man viel genauer und vor allem viel weiter runter-regeln.

Testen muss man allerdings ob PWM oder 3-Pol besser ist, manche Boards kann man auch zwischen PWM und Voltage umstellen.
Mit 3-Pol hab ich bisher bessere Erfahrungen gemacht was Lüftergeräusche als auch Mindest-RPM angeht.

** muss man je nach Board testen.
Beim ASRock übergeht Speedfan die automatische BIOS-Regelung, bei einem Gigabyte die Tage ging das allerdings nicht, da musste es auf Manuell oder 100% stehen.

PS: Gerade ASRock Bords haben recht viele Lüfter-Anschlüsse und gute funktionierende Steuerungen,
da würde ich mir das mit separaten Steuerungen wirklich gut überlegen, ob's lohnt.
Beim Fatality ASRock kann ich CPU1 regeln im Win, CPU2 erst, sobald ich 1x das ASRock tool gestartet habe, 
Habe da aber nur die Pumpe dran, die ich selten manuell regeln muss, wobei ich überlege sie an PWM  oder FAN4 zu klemmen 

Ansonsten habe ich hier auch seit Jahren einen BigN T-Balancer, den ich als Steuerung empfehlen kann,
habe damals damit meine Wakü komplett gesteuert.
EInfach irgendwo in's Gehäuse kleben, internes USB dran und ab gehts 


PS: Die 4-Pin lüfter kann man ALLE auch auf 3-Pin stecken, ist kein Problem.
Jedoch werden sie dann per Voltage anstatt PWM geregelt, was oft besser ist (Kein Fiepen etc. beim Drosseln und manchmal auch geringere RPM möglich)


----------



## JoshB (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

@Jobsti84: Hm, ich habe auf meinem Extreme 4 keinen einzigen 3-Pin Anschluss. Und nun? 
Ich habe gerade noch mal die Manual gelesen. Ich habe 2x 4-Pin CPU-Fan und 3x 4-Pin Chassis-Fan Anschlüsse.
Siehe: ftp://europe.asrock.com/Manual/Z170 Extreme4.pdf


----------



## Jobsti84 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Oh, sorry. Habe das davor nicht genau gelesen.
ich habe das AMD Pendant 970 Extreme 4 

Die 3-Pin kannst du auch auf die 4-Pin stecken.
Ob und was sich dann aber noch regeln lässt, musst du selbst rausfinden,
wie ich schrieb, bei manchen Boards kann man vom PWM auf Voltage umstellen, geht bei dir sicher auch, jedenfalls beim CPU,
also wäre für mich logisch, wenn kein 3-Pin am Board zu finden ist, da es bei einigen meiner AMD Boards ebenfalls so war.

Somit: 3 Pin Pumpe an den CPU4 Pin und im Bios auf Voltage gestellt, bzw. runterregeln einfach mal testen, danach per Speedfan testen.
Die ASRock AMD Boards sind für's Geld immer recht nett ausgestattet, 
das Extreme 4: 
4-polig PWM: 2 / 3-polig: 4
Mein 970 Performance genau so, alle regelbar bis auf den Power-Fan.
Wären die 4-Pol bei dir nicht für 3-Pol nutzbar (inkl. Regelung), fände ich das äußerst bescheiden.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



JoshB schrieb:


> @PCGH_Torsten: Vielen Dank für deine Antworten.
> Zur Lamptron FC6: Laut den techn. Daten sind dort 4x 3-Pin Anschlüsse inkl. 4x 3-Pin Kabel enthalten. Vielleicht eine doofe Frage, aber wie schließe ich da die 4 Pin Stecker der Arctic Lüfter an?
> Ich habe ein Asrock Z170 Extreme 4. Ich werde mal nachschauen, vielleicht finde ich ja irgendwo die Angabe, ob da ein Nicht-PWM gesteuerter Anschluss vorhanden ist.



Lamptron lässt genug Platz um die 3-Pin-Anschlüsse; man kann den ungenutzten vierten PWM-Pin also seitlich überstehen lassen. Da Z170 Extreme 4 hat mindestens einen über Spannung geregelten Anschluss (Chassis Fan2) und ich glaube zumindest den CPU-Anschluss konnte man von PWM- auf Spannungssteuerung umstellen.


----------



## JoshB (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Hm, also falls es wirklich gehen sollte, dann finde ich beim besten Willen die entsprechende Einstellung im BIOS nicht. Auch in der Bedienungsanleitung gibt es z.B. keine spez. Verweis, was Chassis Fan 2 angeht.
Ich kann für alle 5 Anschlüsse immer nur zwischen den automatischen Modi und dem Custom Mode wählen.
Im Custom Mode muss ich dann allerdings mittels Temperaturkurve konfigurieren und Drehzahl in % konfigurieren. Einen Spannungswert kann ich nicht auswählen.
Das klingt mir alles sehr nach PWM...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Chassis Fan 2 hat laut Handbuch den PWM-Pin auf Masse gelegt und regelt über den Stromversorgungs-Kontakt, also über die Spannung. Bei den anderen Anschlüssen kann es sein, dass sie die Belegung des vierten Pins erkennen und dann automatisch auf PWM umschalten – was ärgerlich wäre, wenn man 4-Pin-Lüfter über die Spannung regeln möchte. Ist ein 3-Pin-Lüfter im Haushalt vorhanden, mit dem man das Ganze einmal testen könnte? Prozentwerte sagen jedenfalls nichts über die Regelmöglichkeit aus.


----------



## JoshB (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Ich bin jetzt einfach auf Nummer sicher gegangen und habe mir die Lamptron FC6 mit dazu bestellt. Die Lamptron ist ja nun auch keine Komponente, die mich arm macht.
Ich danke euch beiden jedenfalls nochmal für die Hilfe. Bin gespannt, wie sich die AIO so macht.


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Leute, kauft ROG Boards 
Ich kann jeden einzelnen Header im BIOS manuell auf DC oder PWM stellen, und das Board zieht das eingestellte stumpf durch, völlig egal, was drauf steckt. Ansonsten gäbs da auch noch die AUTO-Einstellung, falls man nicht bis 4 zählen kann. 
Ich nutze für die Silent Wings 140er auch manuell DC, weil sie auf PWM tickern. Keine Ahnung, warum jetzt alle auf diesen PWM Zug aufspringen, aber ich find DC besser.
Wegen Pumpensteuerung: Höhere Drehzahl sorgt nur bis zu einem bestimmten Wert für erhöhten Durchfluss, dann macht der Strömungswiderstand einen Strich durch die Rechnung, Grenzschicht wird dicker, laminar wird turbulent etc pp.
Abgesehen davon heißt schnellerer Durchfluss zwar, dass erwärmte flüssigkeit schneller abtransportiert wird und erst gar nicht eine bestimmte Temperatur erreicht (schnellerer Wärmeabtransport stimmt also relativ gesehen), sondern auch, dass das Wasser weniger Zeit im Radiator verbringt und deshalb auch die Temperaturabnahme der Flüssigkeit ebenso geringer ausfällt, wie vorher der Anstieg.
Beide Effekte halten sich idR die Waage, weshalb eine Steuerung der Pumpe nach Temperatur tatsächlich keinen Sinn macht. Die Pumpe nach Geräusch zu Regeln schon eher, aber das kann man auch mit einer Festspannung.
Die Pumpe bei höherer CPU Temp aber hochdrehen zu lassen, bringt aus o.g. Gründen keinen Vorteil mit sich.

@PCGH_Thorsten
Bringt mir die Arctic eine echte Abkühlung gegenüber einem ShadowRock Topflow? Oder macht mir die Intel Wärmeisolationspaste (i7 4790K) unterm Die gänzlich einen Strich durch den Plan? Vom Köpfen halte ich nichts, hab noch Garantie drauf.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



Hunting_Nergal schrieb:


> Leute, kauft ROG Boards
> Ich kann jeden einzelnen Header im BIOS manuell auf DC oder PWM stellen, und das Board zieht das eingestellte stumpf durch, völlig egal, was drauf steckt. Ansonsten gäbs da auch noch die AUTO-Einstellung, falls man nicht bis 4 zählen kann.



Dazu brauchst du aber kein ROG Board. Jedes andere Asus Board kann sowas auch.


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Haste fast Recht. Bei M5A78 Boards z.B. kannst du das nicht. Da gibts nur steuerung enabled oder disabled, wie das Board dann steuert, darauf haste keinen Einfluss
Bei den meisten MSI MoBos kann man entweder mit Festwert regeln (wie DC, nur halt ohne aktive Steuerung) oder per "Smart Fan Mode", wobei man dann nicht sicher sein kann, ob sich dahinter nun DC oder PWM verbirgt, oder das Board beides beherrscht und man eben keinen einfluss auf diese entscheidung nehmen kann. Das ASRock BIOS ist da auch alles andere als kooperativ, was Lüftersteuerung betrifft, aber von ASRock halte ich generell nichts, hauptsache ein Megacooles Hintergrundbild und alles wird besser, naja, wers mag. Mit nem X99 kennste diese Probleme aber eh nicht. Ich hätte nicht ROG sagen sollen, sondern generell "anständige" Boards.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



Hunting_Nergal schrieb:


> @PCGH_Thorsten
> Bringt mir die Arctic eine echte Abkühlung gegenüber einem ShadowRock Topflow? Oder macht mir die Intel Wärmeisolationspaste (i7 4790K) unterm Die gänzlich einen Strich durch den Plan? Vom Köpfen halte ich nichts, hab noch Garantie drauf.



Im Vergleiche zu einem mittelgroßen Top-Down-Kühler sollte die Liquid Freezer einen deutlichen Unterschied machen. Aufgrund der direkten Wärmeabfuhr nach draußen gilt dies besonders für kompakte, schlecht belüftete Gehäuse, wie sie das typische Einsatzgebiet des Topflow sind. Ein Austausch der Wärmeleitpaste unter dem Heatspreader hat aber vermutlich genauso viel Potential. Mein neuer i7-6700K behauptet im Leerlauf sogar, seine Kerne wären 1 K kälter als das Wasser, dass sie kühlt


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



Hunting_Nergal schrieb:


> Haste fast Recht. Bei M5A78 Boards z.B. kannst du das nicht.



Wenn ich nicht irre, ist das erst seit dem UEFI Bios Boards so und das M5A78 hat noch kein UEFI. Kein Wunder also, dass es dort nicht geht.


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Mann kan ja nich alles gleichzeitig aufm Schirm haben. 
Abgesehen vom UEFI ists ein AMD Sockel, und allein schon deshalb egal.
(nur um mal gegen ROT zu hetzen XD )


----------



## Narbennarr (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Im Vergleiche zu einem mittelgroßen Top-Down-Kühler sollte die Liquid Freezer einen deutlichen Unterschied machen. Aufgrund der direkten Wärmeabfuhr nach draußen gilt dies besonders für kompakte, schlecht belüftete Gehäuse, wie sie das typische Einsatzgebiet des Topflow sind. Ein Austausch der Wärmeleitpaste unter dem Heatspreader hat aber vermutlich genauso viel Potential. Mein neuer i7-6700K behauptet im Leerlauf sogar, seine Kerne wären 1 K kälter als das Wasser, dass sie kühlt



Das ist gut. Unser 4820k sagt unter Windows 10 sogar, dass er im idle bei 12 Grad liegt (19 Grad Raumtemp), bei Windows 7 sagt er immerhin schon 18 Grad
(Frag mich nicht warum das unterschiedlich ausgelesen wird)


----------



## hannelore1971 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

moin moin,
kann man das auch als radiator benutzen,
AVA Verdampfer Kuhler Klimaanlage BWV272 fur BMW Compact E36 | eBay


----------



## Nightmare09 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Zitat aus dem Video ab 03:56 : "..man kommt mit einer PWM-Steuerung kaum unter 950 Umdrehungen/Min." 

Woran liegt das? Andere Lüfter lassen sich via PWM doch auch noch etwas weiter herunterregeln.

Funktioniert die DC-Regelung via Mainboard problemlos bei niedrigen Umdrehungen z.B. die genannten 650 Umdrehungen/Min.?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. August 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Die PWM-Spezifikationen schreiben nicht vor, wie ein Lüfter PWM-Signale interpretiert. Lediglich ein linearer Verlauf wird empfohlen (aber oft missachtet), der Rest bleibt dem Hersteller überlassen. So gibt es Lüfter, deren Minimaldrehzahl bei über 50 Prozent der Maximaldrehzahl liegen, während andere bereits bei 35 Prozent PWM ganz ausgehen. In diesem Fall lag das absolute Minimum bei 643 U/min mit 13 Prozent PWM an einem Aquaero 6, aber viele (Onboard-)Lüftersteuerungen erlauben minimal 20 Prozent, zum Teil liegt das Limit auch deutlich höher. Mit der einfacheren Zalman ZM-FC3 war bei 940 U/min Schluss.
Analog sind die Arctic-Lüfter sehr gut regelbar. Minimal gemessen habe ich 393 U/min bei 3,2 V (auch hier gilt: Nicht alle Steuerungen können unter 5 V regeln) – das war aber tatsächlich der minimale Drehzahl-Anzeigewert. Anlaufen tun die Lüfter bereits bei 2,9 V, aber da ist das Drehzahlsignal noch zu schwach


----------



## TheAbyss (3. August 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Aufgrund der hier ausgesprochenen Empfehlung habe ich mir als erste AIO auch mal besagte 240er käuflich erworben. Eingesetzt werden NB Eloop B12-2 in Push-Konfiguration.  Zu Montage wollte ich entsprechende 7mm Shrouds zwischen Radi und Fan installieren.. nun ist es leider so, dass ich derzeit keine passenden Schrauben finde.. da es kein M3 oder M4 Gewinde ist, tippe ich mal auf ein UNC 6-32.. jemand damit Erfahrungen?

Generell bin ich gespannt wie sich die AIO im Vergleich zu meinem Prolimatech Genesis verhält.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. August 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

UNC 6-32 (siehe Testtabelle) gibt es zum Teil im Schrauben-/Werkzeughandel und auch bei einigen Modding-Händlern. In Push-Richtung kann man die 120-mm-Eloops aber auch ohne Shroud einsetzen. Die Empfehlung für die Liquid Freezer 240 geht übrigens maßgeblich auf die beiligenden Lüfter zurück, die bei allen anderen Kompaktwasserkühlungen eine klare Schwachstelle sind. Radiator und Pumpe bekommt man in vergleichbarer, gelegentlich sogar in besserer Qualität auch bei anderen Herstellern (wenn auch nicht unbedingt zum gleichen Preis).


----------



## TheAbyss (3. August 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Ok, verstanden, die Gewindegröße habe ich in der Tat überlesen, danke für die Aussage, dann werde ich da mal welche besorgen. Sollte ich mit dem Rest nicht zufrieden sein, wird's mal die Eisbaer. Da ich die Wakü in gutem gebrauchtem Zustand erstanden habe, ist das Lehrgeld für den Einstieg in den AIO Sektor auch übersichtlich. Letztendlich geht es mir aber in erster Linie um bessere Optik im Gehäuse als um eine gesteigerte Kühlleistung im Vergleich zur Luftkühlung... unterm nem Genesis sieht man halt mal überhaupt nix mehr vom System.

EDIT fragt: wenn die Empfehlung aufgrund der beiliegenden Lüfter ausgesprochen wurde, welche wäre denn die empfohlene AiO Wakü in Sachen Radi / Pumpe? Die Alphacool Eisbaer?


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (12. August 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Hab die Freezer jetzt eingebaut und Noctuas nt-h1 WLP benutzt.
im CPU-Z stresstest bin ich von 78°C mit dem Topflow auf jetzt 51°C runter. Einen derartig krassen unterschied hätte ich niemals vermutet. Prime 95 v28.9 läuft mit 75°C, was vorher nach wenigen sekunden auf 100°C schoss.
Hab direkt mal auf 4,6GHz mit max 1,176V vcore übertaktet, macht dann 55°C bei CPU-Z und 84°C in Prime 95 v28.9. läuft also jetzt bei mir. 
Die kontaktfläche des topflow war quasi 100%, hatte ihn durch verändern des anpressdruckes im laufenden stresstest sogar ein paar °C verbessern können (interessanterweise durch lockern des druckes), warum der so schlecht kühlt, weiß ich nicht.
Allerdings klackert die Pumpe der Freezer recht penetrant, nicht laut, aber nervig.


----------



## i3urundi (25. August 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Hallo
Ich interessiere mich auch für diese Wakü
Nur in welches Gehäuse passt das rein mit allen 4 Kühlern?
Mein Budget sind ca 50-60 Euro

Schwarz und ein Zeitloses Design der Rest ist mir ziemlich egal

zB.:
Antec VSP-5000 oder
Aercool  Aero 500


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (28. August 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

60 Euro für ein Gehäuse, welches eine derartige WaKü aufnehmen kann, bleiben wohl ein Wunschtraum, da musst du minimum 100€ einrechnen, eher aber 150€.
Manche der größeren Midi Tower reichen dafür, z.B. Fractal Design Define R5, gibts in schwarz, weiß, Titan und mit oder ohne Fenster.
Oder das Cooler Master HAF 922 (gibts m.W. nur noch gebraucht, hab ich selber, 2 der 4 Fans sind aber außen auf dem Dach, da sie mit allen 4 unterm Dach zu weit reinragt und mit den Heatsinks der Spannungswandler kollidieren würde)
Ansonsten wären da noch die Full Tower (z.B. HAF 932, Corsair 750d Airflow, CM Storm Trooper)


----------



## CaptainGermanyy (28. August 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Also ich hab die Wakü in meinem Define S. Also nix mit minimum 100€... Gibts ohne Fenster ab rund 75€


----------



## DragX_ (29. August 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Ich habe die 240er Arctic in meinem Define Nano S, einem 29 Liter Gehäuse für knapp 60€... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und überlege eine zweite zu verbauen.


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (31. August 2016)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Jaja, der Formfaktor vom Board, hatte ich nicht bedacht, dass es auch kleinere Boards gibt, my fault, sorry.
Mit nem mini atx board und einer GraKa also unter 100.
aber bei nem Full atx fällt das s oder das nano raus, mit SLI sowieso, wäre jetzt interessant, was der Kollege denn außer der freezer für Hardware verbaut.
Grüße


----------



## PC-Jack (31. März 2018)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Hallo zusammen,
Habe das Asus ROG Maximus X Hero Mainboard + Intel Core i7 8700K gekauft.
Nun möchte ich die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 AIO darauf verbauen.

Das Problem ist das sie nicht läuft auf dem Asus Mainboard, habe sie an AIO Fan angeschlossen und die Lüfter an CPU Fan.

Trotz mehrfachen Probierens im BIOS konnte ich sie nicht zum laufen kriegen. Temperaturen >75 Grad (87 Grad Maximal).

Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem oder mache ich da evtl. was Falsch?

Bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## Rolk (1. April 2018)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Versuch mal die Pumpe an einen beliebigen ungesteuerten Lüfteranschluss anzuschliesen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. April 2018)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Das Hero müsste einen extra mit "pump" beschrifteten Fan-Header haben. Der ist in Werkseinstellung standardmäßig auf 100 Prozent fixiert.


----------



## minyita (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Bei einer kurzen GraKa passt die AiO auch oft an der Front montiert in kleinere Gehäuse, habe die Arctic mit allen 4 Lüftern in ein Air 240 bekommen, plus oben zwei Lüfter und hinten zwei 80mm (GraKa sollte dann aber nicht länger als 22-23cm sein, eben mATX board länge). Alle Lüfter laufen bei mir auf einer Silentfancurve, also auch beim zocken nicht mehr als 600rpm, Temperaturen sind dann je nach Umgebung bei 50-55 Grad, bei sehr viel Last auch mal 60. Dafür ist die Kiste leise. Bin sehr zufrieden mit der AiO, habe sie auf einem i7 7700K (noch) auf Stock laufen. Beim Übertakten werde ich aber die Lüfterkurve etwas anheben, da kann man dann nochmal 5 Grad rausholen. Für den Preis imho eine hervorragende Kühlung, auch wenn sie recht schwer zu montieren ist aufgrund Gewicht/Größe, gerade in einem kleinen Case. Ein zweites paar Hände kann da helfen.


----------

